# Identification (Long Shot) !!



## Chalky (Jul 3, 2007)

Good day gents,

I'm trying to identify this aircraft, and would appreciate any info you are able to provide. 







Thank you in anticipation.  
John


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, is anything seen there guys ?

Oops,something wrong.Now it is visible.


----------



## Chalky (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Wurger,

You had me wondering if I'd made a mistake with the image  Any idea what the plane is...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2007)

No mate you wouldn't.Probably something wrong with the site.I've logged out and logged again.Then the pic became visible.
To be honest I've no idea what it is.It is like La7/9 and something else mixture.It could be an Italian one.But I'm not sure if it is true.Where did you find the pic?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2007)

Pic is too small to tell.

To me it looks like either a La-7, La-9 or a I-185.

Without a better picture that shows more of the cockpit and tail I can tell. It might not even be one of those 3 that I mentioned.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2007)

They are very similar to this a/c, aren't they. But we were a bit wrong in a direction Der Adler (although I was a bit closer ). It is Renard R-36 - the Belgian fighter designed in 1936.

source: Renard R-36 R-37 R-38


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2007)

No ****! Good find.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2007)

What did you mean by " **** " ?


----------



## timshatz (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, good job Wurger. Never even heard of that bird.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2007)

THX.I was sure I had seen the bird somewhere before in one of books on my shelves.


----------



## Chalky (Jul 3, 2007)

_Hi Wurger,

My God that was quick! I spent over an hour trying to find out what it was. I'm hopeless when it comes to identification.    To be honest I'd never heard of that one. 

Cheers

_


----------



## v2 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wurger!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 3, 2007)

Wurger said:


> They are very similar to this a/c, aren't they. But we were a bit wrong in a direction Der Adler (although I was a bit closer ). It is Renard R-36 - the Belgian fighter designed in 1936.
> 
> source: Renard R-36 R-37 R-38



Wurger, 'Chalkys' photo is a Renard R-37. That web site has them labelled wrong.
It was the R-37 that had the "close cowled Gnome-Rhone *radial*


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2007)

I didn't hit the proper key at my keyboard.You are right Greame. It is Renard R-37.


----------



## webrisk (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like a Tempest of the IAF.

Stablemate of the Typhoon, the sleek Tempest was one of the fastest day fighters of its time. The Tempest was also used by the RAF to destroy V-1 flying bombs. In India, the Tempest equipped RIAF IAF Sqn. Nos. 1, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9 10 from 1946 to 1955, and was used in action over Kashmir in 1947-48. Unlike other variants, Mk. IIs had no chin radiator


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 11, 2007)

Webrisk

Attached is a photo of PR 555 one of the last batch of 8 aircraft delivered to the IAF, ordered 29 August 1951.

Notes.

1. Inside wheel flaps hanging down under the wing.

2. Clear canopy.

3. No scoop under the cowling.

4. Different tail shape.

5. Note the wing shape and thickness.

The photo is not a Tempest.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 11, 2007)

Compared to a clearer picture of the Reynard R-37


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 11, 2007)

Both sized the same

Count the propellers first.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 11, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> Both sized the same
> 
> Count the propellers first.



Excellent computer 'magic' k9kiwi. Well done!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> The photo is not a Tempest.



It is clearly visible at first glance.

BTW Yep, it is a good work k9kiwi.


----------



## outremerknight (Jul 14, 2007)

Hawker Fury? perhaps?


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 14, 2007)

*NO!!!!!*


----------



## bigZ (Jul 14, 2007)

doh


----------



## bigZ (Jul 14, 2007)

doh


----------



## outremerknight (Jul 16, 2007)

I wanted to paste a copy of a photo of a Hawker SEA Fury but I can't. If you can have a look at one you will see it has the same wing root intakes, laminar flow wing, wheel doors, engine cowling, engine exhaust/cooling vents. . . etc, etc. The Sea fury used a five blade prop, the Fury used a four, similar to this aeroplane. No need to shout and be rude if you disagree with me. Why not outline your reasons why it is not a Fury?


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 16, 2007)

The Reynard does NOT have wing root intakes.

The Reynard does not have the side exhaust vents visible on the Fury range behing the cowl.

The Reynard has a framed canopy not a bubbletop.

None of the Fury range had the central under cowl of the Reynard.

The wing tips are different shapes between both aircraft.

The Fury has a different angle to the wing altogether when viewed from the front.

The Fury wing joins the fuselage in a totaly diffenet location and shape.

The Reynard lacks the inner wheel well doors hanging down from the fuselage of all Furies.

The rudder shape is completely different, The Fury runs vertical, the Reynard cuts back towards the cockpit.

The propellor boss is completely different and covers more of the motor in area on the Reynard.

The front of the canopy is rounded on the Reynard and flat bullet proof glass on the Fury.

Three propellers are a slight giveaway.

Want anymore.

And I wasn't being rude.

Rude is when I say P!SS OFF.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 17, 2007)

outremerknight said:


> I wanted to paste a copy of a photo of a Hawker SEA Fury but I can't. If you can have a look at one you will see it has the same wing root intakes, laminar flow wing, wheel doors, engine cowling, engine exhaust/cooling vents. . . etc, etc. The Sea fury used a five blade prop, the Fury used a four, similar to this aeroplane. No need to shout and be rude if you disagree with me. Why not outline your reasons why it is not a Fury?



This is the Renard R-37...



This is the Hawker Sea Fury...



And this is 'Chalky's' original photo post.


----------



## outremerknight (Jul 17, 2007)

To k9kiwi: It seems we are discussing two different I.D.requests. I thought the question of the Reynard was well and truely settled. Perhaps if you made it clear in an earlier posting of yours that the photo that you posted on the top of the page is not the one you want indentified it would not lead to confusion. Please do not be patronising nor rude, there is enough of that in this world without you being insulting and adding to it. Or is it beyond you to be polite?


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 17, 2007)

I didn't need to get someone else to identify the Fury I posted, I knew what it was.

It was posted to clarify the fact that the original photo looked nothing like a Fury as stated in an earlier post.

No I don't have the time to be patronising or rude, just enough to deal with facts.

And I know there is enough garbage in this world, in the last 48 hours I have dealt with 1 house fire, 5 MVA's and a couple of other sundry incidents in my HOBBY of being a Voli FireFighter.

Nough said.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jul 19, 2007)

Good find. Never heard of it so I wouldn't even know where to start looking for it.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 24, 2007)

pretty easy but its a cool photo


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 27, 2007)

I Know, I Know.



Pick me, I know.




Oh please pick me, I KNOW.




Really, honest, I do, *I KNOW*.




Its a Sea Fury.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2007)

I think it is rather something named "Shooting Star" or something like that.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 27, 2007)

The Renard R-37!?!

I don't think it's a P-80 'Shooting Star' Wurger:


----------



## Graeme (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice Navy gloss blue?
Think Navy.
I'll go with the Grumman F9F Panther?


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 1, 2007)

Graeme said:


> Nice Navy gloss blue?
> Think Navy.
> I'll go with the Grumman F9F Panther?



YOU GOT IT... I almost cropped the inlets so it would be more difficult..
This was aboard the Midawy in San Diego...


----------



## Graeme (Aug 1, 2007)

Also American...


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 2, 2007)

XP-55 Curtis "Ascender",?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 2, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> XP-55 Curtis "Ascender",?



You display a 'flare' for noses! Well done!


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 2, 2007)

Graeme said:


> You display a 'flare' for noses! Well done!




COOL..

not really, i'm just good at taking tests....

assumptions:

There are not that many configurations like that and it has to be obscure or u wouldn't bother asking..

I didnt realize there was a light in the nose...

just like a Tucker car


----------

